# Traumatic arrest



## alices (Jun 8, 2011)

If pt comes to the ER and in the hpi my dr says pt came by way of ambulance in asystole cpr continues, on the ED course it also states pt asystole and on the final dx he puts traumatic arresst s/p hanging do I need to send back and ask him to clarify the traumatic arrest or is it alright for me to code it to cardiac 4275?..thank you for the help...alice


----------



## Mojo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Alice:

How about 994.7 as well to describe the trauma causing the arrest?

Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## alices (Jun 15, 2011)

*re-traumatic arrest*

Thank you for the help..alice


----------

